# Employee Reference Letter - Different Roles within same company & right NOC



## sdpkm (Oct 9, 2016)

Hi All,

This is my first post in Canada group and I am looking forward to get into EE pool in next 2-3 months time. In the meantime I wanted to obtain my employee reference letter from my current organisation given that it has already been over 9.5 years within the same company and under the same vertical of job profile. My current manager has sort of agreed to sign-off my R&Rs provided JRSS or designation mentioned in ref letter matches as per company's records and policies (Internal designation / jrss as opposed to external designation). Since i have started my professional career in 2008, I have been into same vertical and moved from Associate to Manager level roles in "Software Testing / QA" job function. The work experience has been mix of Automation, tooling, test accelerators, performance and non functional testing, manual & technical testing where I have worked from analyst to management (current role) level roles. Before I proceed with obtaining a reference letter I have few associated questions to the forum and wondered if any one can help here.

1. Is it ok If I list various designations/ roles I had and provide combined list of duties and responsibilities in the same letter? Or should there be separate letter for each of these even if all of my experience is in the same organisation?

2. What is correct NOC code to apply with? 2173, 0213, 2283 or 2171? my duties seem matching extensively in 2173, 0213 & 2283, though I guess, one can only apply with one NOC code? However I have briefly checked and it appears 2173 and 0213 are in higher demands as opposed to 2283, though again it might be just my superficial knowledge.

3. I have read somewhere that ref letter is only required at a later stage (after receiving ITA), however I am still looking to obtain one from my company given that my current manager has sort of agreed to do so for me and it may not be the case in future. So wanted to check how long these ref letters are valid for? Can i use the one obtained in month of Mar'18 for ITA submission in let's say Aug'18?

4. I have tried hard to find instructions related to employment reference letter on CIC official website, but could never find one. I wanted to check what are the key things to be mentioned in ref letter as per CIC guidelines. If someone knows, can you please share the right link with me?

5. Where can I find good samples? If someone has similar profile like me, could you please email me some samples for reference purpose <*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content" ~ Westcoastcanadiangirl/moderator*

I would really appreciate if some expert can help here.

Regards,
Dee


----------

